# Eh Ba Gum Amos Has Died



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the best facial hair on telly! Emmerdale is a sad reflection of society imho, a golden age where Amos and Seth compete for the biggest marrow has deteriorated into tits and arse.

Bring back Mat the murderer!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> the best facial hair on telly! Emmerdale is a sad reflection of society imho, a golden age where Amos and Seth compete for the biggest marrow has deteriorated into tits and arse.
> 
> Bring back Mat the murderer!


87 - not a bad innings, it would do for me - RIP

Emmerdale is crap now, is it really like that in the country these days? I blame all the city dwellers with second homes!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

nay - mr- wilks -a great saying from agreat entertainer


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

And all the aussies and ex pop stars


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I live 5 mins cycling (if I had a bike







) from the Woolpack. It's a real life pub you know, I can't remember if it is actually now called the Woolpack or it's real name The Commercial, I am easily confused. Anyway.......it's in the village of Esholt and when they stopped filming there, Esholt being a real life village with sheep, cows, pigs and stuff they built studios at Yorkshire TV in Leeds. Of course, this was a cost saving excercise and the show went down the pan, but ratings have sky rocketed so what do we know?

Amos was a good character.







Seth too.









Like to give Malandra Burrows one.









Also like to give Jacks wife who died in a car tumbling down a field about 15 years ago one.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Like to give Malandra Burrows one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back Mark


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Cheers Phil, Jacks wife was fit and after she died he married another wife and she a was fitter. Then.......this wife vanished for a while and then came back....... a minger







, nothing was said , no explanation, nothing. It was like a reverse Tracy Barlow scenario.







When I get some energy tomorrow I am going to look this up, it's all coming back to me now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Cheers Phil, Jacks wife was fit and after she died he married another wife and she a was fitter. Then.......this wife vanished for a while and then came back....... a minger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on Mark ,i do agree .I did relise i watched so much soaps until now .


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Sarah looked like this


















She went "away" and came back like this


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

wasn't she a librarian?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Sarah looked like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See what you mean mate ,unlucky


----------

